# Great Finnish metal



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm going to list the obvious:

* Demilich - has a compositional style all its own, and makes esoteric into the familiar.

* Demigod - did you want thunderous but melodic death metal? For you, then.

* Beherit - not musically complex, but compelling like an ancient dance.

I'm sure I'm missing a few. Wonder if others will fill in.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Vittu voi, en pidä tästä...


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Obvious? I am/was a finnish metalhead yet I've never heard of those three


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

They're not aboveground metal, so exposure may vary. But in the underground... "obvious" is indeed the word.

Undoubtedly you've heard of Amorphis? Everyone knows the melodicore bands like Children of Bodom and that other one... name now forgotten.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I know Amorphis though I haven't heard their music.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

So what Finnish metal do you listen to? I know only (some of) the underground stuff.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I at least used to be into the obvious cheesy melodic-speed bands like Sonata Arctica, Nightwish (though it's a bit different), Stratovarius to some degree (which I can't stand now) plus some folk metal bands like Finntroll and Korpiklaani. More recently I've listened Stam1na.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Conservationist said:


> I'm going to list the obvious:
> 
> * Beherit - not musically complex, but compelling like an ancient dance.
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing a few. Wonder if others will fill in.


Hey! I'm not a metalhead, but a friend of mine used to play Beherit's Drawing Down The Moon all the time... it had these weird, vocoder vocals on some of the songs. Can't say I was into it, but this is the first time I've seen their name since hanging out with that friend.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

BuddhaBandit said:


> Hey! I'm not a metalhead, but a friend of mine used to play Beherit's Drawing Down The Moon all the time... it had these weird, vocoder vocals on some of the songs. Can't say I was into it, but this is the first time I've seen their name since hanging out with that friend.


Aha!

Yes, this is an awesome classic. The vocoders I think are a Kraftwerk influence. The man behind the band is quite interesting; we were fortunate to be able to interview him:

http://www.anus.com/metal/about/interviews/beherit

The album after DDTM was all-electronic, and quite weird and wonderful as well.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Metal is great when it's finished


----------



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

Cmaj7 said:


> Obvious? I am/was a finnish metalhead yet I've never heard of those three


Then you are not/were not finnish metalhead.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Batrider said:


> Then you are not/were not finnish metalhead.


He may just be into the more popular stuff, radio heavy metal and speed metal, you know.

I don't know any of that stuff from Finland.


----------



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> He may just be into the more popular stuff, radio heavy metal and speed metal, you know.
> 
> I don't know any of that stuff from Finland.


OK but this three band are history of Finnish metal,ok if someone that is finnish metalhead don't listen them but don't know hwo are they,it is crime if you didn't know for this three bands.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Batrider said:


> it is crime if you didn't know for this three bands.


I agree, which is why we try to bring them up in conversation... maybe they'll enjoy them.


----------



## Atelier (Jul 17, 2009)

Cor Scorpii


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

On paska musiikki!


----------



## Atelier (Jul 17, 2009)

Verivalta.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Joo, Verivalta! Veri on elämä! Ja se on KUOLEMA! (Ja kusi on keltainen.)


----------



## Atelier (Jul 17, 2009)

äitisi on keltainen.

Verivalta!


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Conservationist said:


> Aha!
> 
> Yes, this is an awesome classic. The vocoders I think are a Kraftwerk influence. The man behind the band is quite interesting; we were fortunate to be able to interview him:
> 
> ...


Very interesting- I'll have to listen to them again (last time I heard the album was years ago). And I like Kraftwerk, too.



> Metal is great when it's finished


Indeed. I like a nice polished brass, or, barring that, a good oil rubbed bronze.


----------



## Atelier (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Atelier said:


> äitisi on keltainen.
> 
> Verivalta!


Ei...SINUN äitisi!


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Atelier said:


>


Aha! Demonic soul rape!


----------



## Atelier (Jul 17, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> Aha! Demonic soul rape!


----------

